# JAVA fern care.



## batang_mcdo

Hi, 

I'm a newbie, 
I just bought some java fern for my arowana tank which is bare, but has a driftwood. any tips? my tank doesn't get much light. 
had java fern before. but they turned brown and died  
I had no idea what was wrong. i dosed with kno3, and sometimes jbl ferrro fertilizer, but still they turned brown and died  the tank before recieved morning sunlight. now trying my luck with java fern again any tips?
also read that they like a high ph?

thanks.


----------



## CherylR

I don't think they care particularly about pH. How much light *do* you have? Java fern can tolerate low light, but not *no* light.

Did you tie the java fern to the driftwood?

Cheryl


----------



## batang_mcdo

CherylR said:


> I don't think they care particularly about pH. How much light *do* you have? Java fern can tolerate low light, but not *no* light.
> 
> Did you tie the java fern to the driftwood?
> 
> Cheryl


thanks, i tied the java fern to a hige driftwood, 
tanks usually recieves roomlight, but i'm planning to turn on my aquarium light for about4-5 hours a day. the lights is only 30 watts. 
tanks ia 120 gallon , 4x2x2 ft


----------



## eklikewhoa

Add a lot more lighting on there, try and get at least 1 watt per gallon.


----------



## trenac

Although Java fern is a low light plant it still needs benificial light, room light alone is no help. To grow low light plants you need at least 1.5 watts per gallon (wpg). That means on a 120 gallon tank you will need at least 180 watts of light on for 8-10 hours daily. The use of a plant bulb with a K rating of 5500k-10000k is also needed.


----------



## ed seeley

Or you could just use a light over the Java fern, if the rest of your tank isn't planted. Get something pretty powerful, maybe a spotlight for best effect.


----------



## Craig Tarvin

Three or four 4 ft, 40W NO flourescents would even work, just have the plants under the bulbs.


----------



## batang_mcdo

*thanks!*

thanks! was hoping i don't have to add more lights  but i'll be buying a 2 tube aquarium light tomorrow 
btw here are some pictures of my java fern on driftwood. how fast do they grow .


----------



## southernflounder

They are slow growers but w/ minimal light it's going to be even sloweerrrrrr.


----------



## batang_mcdo

southernflounder said:


> They are slow growers but w/ minimal light it's going to be even sloweerrrrrr.


thanks  hope it grows in my tank.


----------

